# Considering to move to Lisbon - help needed this friday



## deniskk (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi, 

Most probably I am going to move to Lisbon or Cascais in 1-2 months. I am coming to see the city this friday for one night and I want to discover how people are. For that the easiest is to go out somewhere in non touristic areas where people socialize over a dink. No fancy stuff but places where locals would go to. I need an advice of where to go or better a guide knowing places. As a thank you i can offer to cover all the drinking and other expenses and also to be a good company. 

Little bit about me: i am 31, originally from Latvia but living past 6 years abroad, 2 years in Malta and 4 in Barcelona.
Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Denis.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

You may want to check out Couchsurfing. As I recall there is an active group of locals, expats and visitors that meets regularly at a bar/restaurant in central Lisboa, possibly even the evening you're here. Might be a nice way to meet a bunch of people in your age range more or less, in a friendly setting. Good luck!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Lisbon is a big city with different ambiences, you will not be able to cover that in one night. 

Cascais, for instance is different from Lisbon city centre, and both very different from many places in the outskirts of the capital. Lisbon is made up of persons of different parts of the country that headed for the capital over the years for a better job. 

Take your time


----------

